# Base rocks – must it be sea rocks or any?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have several flat rocks, which I am using now in FW. Can I use them is SW as a base rocks (after cooking of course)?
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sig said:


> I have several flat rocks, which I am using now in FW. Can I use them is SW as a base rocks (after cooking of course)?
> thanks


I've seen this question come up on forums. Most don't recommend it in fear that it may leach unwanted stuff into the tank. Do you know what type of rock it is?

Just to be safe, why don't you use shelf rock type LR?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Just to be safe, why don't you use shelf rock type LR?


What is the shelf rock and where to buy it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You may have to keep an eye on the AP classifieds or ask your local reef store if they have any.

Shelf rock is flat pieces of live rock. Once you google it, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> You may have to keep an eye on the AP classifieds or ask your local reef store if they have any.
> 
> Shelf rock is flat pieces of live rock. Once you google it, you'll know what I mean.


 I think in the local stores it will cost more that LR in classifieds.
I will look for it. Thanks for idea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

No problem.

Yes, it'll probably cost you more than a private sale but you don't need that much of it do you?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Yes, it'll probably cost you more than a private sale but you don't need that much of it do you?


I should cover bottom in 80G 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.eco-reefer.com/

I recall that Eco-reefer was selling "shelf rock". Try contacting them for details.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goffebeans said:


> http://www.eco-reefer.com/
> 
> I recall that Eco-reefer was selling "shelf rock". Try contacting them for details.


just called them. they do not have any. All sold 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You want to cover the entire bottom of your tank with flat rock? I'd be carefull with doing that because detrious can build up underneath the rocks and create nitrate issues.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> You want to cover the entire bottom of your tank with flat rock? I'd be carefull with doing that because detrious can build up underneath the rocks and create nitrate issues.


not entire, but 2-3 rocks will not enough. Anyway, thanks for advice. I did not know it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Why not try making your own rock to suit?

DIY live rock guide here:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19004

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

The ideal rock is pourus and will a lot of surface area for the bacteria growth. Be careful what rocks you are putting in as some are not compatible with SW and will break down and cloud your water.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Why not try making your own rock to suit?
> 
> DIY live rock guide here:
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19004
> ...


Thank you Sir, but this time I will avoid your "advice".
as UnderTheSea mentioned the risk is to big (unloading 80G tank)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

You want to stick to rocks for SW...

FW may have absorbed chemicals used that are harmful to SW critters. Also, rock for SW needs to be very porous and have alot of surface area for more bacteria.

1 pound smooth rock has a lot less surface area then a 1 pound porous rock with many holes/nooks/crannys


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Thank you Sir, but this time I will avoid your "advice".
> as UnderTheSea mentioned the risk is to big (unloading 80G tank)


FWIW, DIY live rock is recognized by many SW aquarists worldwide as a viable and recommend form of base live rock. When cured and seeded, it performs the same as real live rock, as it is made from similar base materials, plus it is ecologically responsible as it doesn't destroy natural reefs. Just Google it, or go to Garf.com and see for yourself. You might have misunderstood what UTC was referring to.

Just my 2 cents.... 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> FWIW, DIY live rock is recognized by many SW aquarists worldwide as a viable and recommend form of base live rock. When cured and seeded, it performs the same as real live rock, as it is made from similar base materials, plus it is ecologically responsible as it doesn't destroy natural reefs. Just Google it, or go to Garf.com and see for yourself. You might have misunderstood what UTC was referring to.
> 
> Just my 2 cents....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


I seen there cement mixing.... and closed. Will read it tonight

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sig said:


> I seen there cement mixing.... and closed. Will read it tonight


Don't be put off by the DIY rock idea. It's more common than you think.

Although I'm personally too lazy to take on a project like that.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I would not recommend to do a 100% DIY Rock tank. DIY rock is not very pourus at all and is very heavy, these are good for structures, fancy caves etc.

Ingredients we have used.
Portland Cement (available at HD/Rona etc)
Oyster Shells (available at local COOP stores, aka chicken feed)
Water Purification Salt
Silica Free Sand or Aragonite

In out 180G display we have 25% DIY Rock, 50% Spaghetti and Tube Rock and then 25% Fiji and Miyaki

Depending on the "base rock" used which includes DIY rock, you should be able to go with 40-50% of your total rock without any issues. The rock does provide some filtration but should not be your only means. The nice tanks I have seen are the ones that are not jammed full of rock. You can technically have a setup with no live rock if you wish.

DIY Rock and base rock is a great option, no one should be put off as quicci17 said.


----------

